# Solved: Counter Strike 1.6 Background Mod.



## Italianman91 (Feb 21, 2005)

We all know that Counter Strike 1.6 has a GUI " Graphical User Interface " and in this GUI it changes the background in the main menu of Counter Strike. My question is how can I change that image to my own image, I think it has something to do with the _cstrike/resource/background_ files any help on this will be greatly aprecciated.


----------



## Italianman91 (Feb 21, 2005)

I did deeper research on this subject and found this to be usefull information:
I found a french website on google. Since I understand french, here is what you should do: go here http://freezebit.free.fr/projets.php?prj... and download the program (bottom of the page)
Load up your image (800x600) and then press "Make Splash". Then select your cstrike/resource/background folder and your done.


----------

